# It's On !!!!!!!



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Gather up the posse, We b headin to the 757 to harass some side eyes . Launch time will be 1830 @ Crab Creek. Please try to get a package of FM'S at your favorite Tackle Shop, I have 5-6 dozen but hey not every bait gets a fish . I look forward to meeting/fishing with you guys tonite.....PEACE OUT.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good luck to all of you*

May the fish GODS smile greatly upon you.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*One Other Thing*

If any one has a decent digital camera & a drybag, please bring it so we can document the catcher/catchee properly for report posts......PEACE OUT


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Good luck to yah guys! Wish I could join yah, should be a nice night.

Tug are the mullet still up in the inlet? Are the clouds of bunker movin' in?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm gonna' do a little recon before ya'll arrive. I was just down on Chix Beach and the winds appear to have died a bit and are switching to the West.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> Good luck to yah guys! Wish I could join yah, should be a nice night.
> 
> Tug are the mullet still up in the inlet? Are the clouds of bunker movin' in?


FM are getting slim, have'nt seen any peanut bunker yet.......PEACE OUT


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

The sides eyes are biting Spec lures. Smoke with sparkles twister tails.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Make the trip tonite Dyhard.....launching @ 1830


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*Hey, TugCapn...*

Just reconsidered my beach launch idea ... think I'll go with you guys tonight. Camera battery's chargin' and I've got some salted mullet in the fridge (not a lot, though). See ya at the creek launch.

~buggs


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

well how did you guys do tonight?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> well how did you guys do tonight?


Slayed the Pups...

I forgot my camera, ,,,,,but Tug and others took a good amount of photos that will be posted shortly. 

Nice to meet ya'll out there and hope to you see out there again soon..

Skunk


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> well how did you guys do tonight?


Here's some of 'em...










see why they call 'em reds?

~buggs


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

yes it was great getting out there and fishing it up ...was alot of fun


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*757 flotilla*

Guys, glad to see you got on them last night after I left. It was great fishing with all of you. Tug and Skunk, thanks for sharing the 757.


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

*I'm here*

What's up guys? Good fishing last night. I'll post some pics once i find my cable for my camera. Later.

Vinne


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk guys


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pups*

The beginning of a great night. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/vinnie302/Bugsfish.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------

